# Verizon Fios Sound Quality



## ras777 (May 1, 2016)

I rented Deadpool last night on Verizon on Demand and was very disappointed in the sound quality. Dialogue was a bit muddy and my sub was barley utilized. I had to throw in a Blu Ray in just to make sure everything in my system was working correctly. No surprise everything was working perfectly, it was a totally different experience. Is this a widespread problem? I had no problem with the picture it's just the anemic audio that is so frustrating.


----------

